# Swap i pamiec - RAM nie jest do konca wykorzystany

## Gogiel

Po kilku godzinach pracy (w tym kilka kompilacji, pogrywanie w jakies gierki) system zaczyna sie mulic. Nie wiem czemu, ale uzywa strasznie duzo swapu (przy 256 RAM):

```
gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           250        243          7          0         1183

-/+ buffers/cache:        148        102

Swap:          509        251        258

```

Uzywam Kernel'a 2.6.10 i dosyc lekkiego WM'a - XFCE4

W Gkrellmie nigdy mi sie jescze nie zdazylo, zeby pamiec byla zapchana na 100%. Nawet, gdy 100 mega pamieci jest wolne, to i tak jakies dane ida do swapu.

```
gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ cat /etc/fstab | grep swap

/dev/hda6        none             swap       sw         0   0

```

Chociaz w /etc/mtab nie jest juz widoczny.

```
gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ dmesg | grep swap

Adding 522072k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

```

Last edited by Gogiel on Mon Mar 07, 2005 12:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## martin.k

Polecam Ci zainteresowanie się łatkami od Cona Kolivasa i ogólnie problemem zbytniego swappowania.

Więcej informacji na stronach http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

----------

## fallow

wystarczy Ci po prostu lakta mwII z CK , ustaw sobie VM_MAPPED np. na 95  :Wink: 

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.11-rc5/patches/mwII.diff

mwII jest takze w wiekszosci patchsetow dostepnych na tym forum ( love,nitro ..etc...)

cheers.

----------

## Insenic

Nie wiem czy wskaźniki x panelu XFCE4 dzialają prawidłowo, ale mi jeszcze nigdy całego ramu nie zajęło (256 MB) i ze swapa wogole nie korzysta. Komputer działa cały czas. Domyślam się, że coś jest nie tak ze wskaźnikami ;)

----------

## Gogiel

```
gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ uname -r

2.6.11-ck1

```

a dalej swapuje:

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           250        247          3          0         3546

-/+ buffers/cache:        165         85

Swap:          509        125        384

```

Chociaz teraz zauwazylem, ze na http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.11/2.6.11-ck1/patches/ nie ma patcha mwII.diff.

Zmienic jajko na starsze 2.6.10-ck7 czy po prostu spatchowac 2.6.11 dodatkwo ta latka ze starego jajka??

----------

## Pepek

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Chociaz teraz zauwazylem, ze na http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.11/2.6.11-ck1/patches/ nie ma patcha mwII.diff.
> 
> Zmienic jajko na starsze 2.6.10-ck7 czy po prostu spatchowac 2.6.11 dodatkwo ta latka ze starego jajka??

 

Nie ma mwII, bo w 2.6.11-ck1 jest to zastąpione _ponoć_ ulepszonym mapped_watermark3.diff

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Gogiel

Teraz potestowalem jajka 2.6.11 i 2.6.10 z patchami ck (nic nie zmienialem) i dalej swappuje. Objawia sie to szczegolnie przy rozpakowywaniu.

----------

## fallow

z latka mwII / mwIII 

```

 echo 95 > /proc/sys/vm/mapped

```

std = 66 for desktop.

cheers.

----------

## Gogiel

 *fallow wrote:*   

> z latka mwII / mwIII 
> 
> ```
> 
>  echo 95 > /proc/sys/vm/mapped
> ...

 

Nie mam w ogole teakiego pliku w /proc.

Za to wyedytowalem VM_MAPPED na 95 i po kompilacji dalej to samo

---EDIT---

Teraz mam jajko 2.6.11-love1 i teraz juz nie swappuje. Ale czasami wolno wlaczaja sie programy, przycina muze w xmmsie (mimo, ze pamiec mam jescze wolna, hdparm dobrze ustawiony, a zadnych kompilacji czy innych zaawansowanych rzeczy nie mam odpalonych)

----------

## keman

Mnie ten problem doprowadza już do pasji...

System ma uptime 1d 14:10 , działaja w nim firefox, kilka termnali urxvt, gkrellm2, aria, BMP, kadu, wm to XFce4, zresztą zobaczcie wynik top:

```

 

 9492 root      15   0  121m  32m 3528 S  2.0  6.4  16:48.91 X                                                                                                 

 8097 waluigi   15   0  146m  45m  11m S  0.7  9.0   7:07.99 firefox-bin                                                                                       

 9533 waluigi   15   0 15676 3188 2432 S  0.3  0.6   0:08.48 xfdesktop                                                                                         

21855 waluigi   15   0  7732 4488 2152 S  0.3  0.9   0:00.22 urxvt                                                                                             

    1 root      16   0  1584  284  264 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.23 init                                                                                              

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 ksoftirqd/0                                                                                       

    3 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.34 events/0                                                                                          

    4 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 khelper                                                                                           

    9 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread                                                                                           

   18 root       7 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.83 vesafb                                                                                            

   20 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid                                                                                            

  143 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.69 kblockd/0                                                                                         

  192 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0                                                                                             

  191 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:05.76 kswapd0                                                                                           

  782 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod                                                                                           

  848 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.37 reiserfs/0                                                                                        

 4390 root      12  -4  1572  268  228 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.07 udevd                                                                                             

 4438 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd                                                                                             

 5827 root      15   0  1852  452  348 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.06 syslog-ng                                                                                         

 6625 root      16   0  2236  520  412 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.22 dhclient                                                                                          

 6760 root      18   0  1432   88   88 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 vmnet-bridge                                                                                      

 6787 root      16   0  1740  404  348 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.29 vmnet-natd                                                                                        

 6804 root      16   0  5052  656  404 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.03 cupsd                                                                                             

 6916 root      17   0  2312  280  280 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 login                                                                                             

 6917 root      16   0  1628  268  268 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty                                                                                            

 6918 root      17   0  1628  268  268 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty                                                                                            

 6919 root      16   0  1628  268  268 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty                                                                                            

 6920 root      16   0  1628  268  268 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty                                                                                            

 6921 root      17   0  1628  268  268 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty                                                                                            

 7102 waluigi   15   0  3140  296  296 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 bash                                                                                              

 7113 root      18   0  1428   88   88 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 vmnet-netifup                                                                                     

 7125 root      18   0  1428   88   88 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 vmnet-netifup                                                                                     

 7153 root      16   0  1872  460  368 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 vmnet-dhcpd                                                                                       

 7154 root      15   0  1872  252  252 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 vmnet-dhcpd                                                                                       

 9480 waluigi   19   0  2516  292  292 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 startx                                                                                            

 9491 waluigi   17   0  2412  316  316 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 xinit                                                                                             

 9512 waluigi   21   0  2780  292  292 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 sh                                                                                                

 9521 waluigi   21   0  3104  168  168 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ssh-agent                                                                                         

 9524 waluigi   15   0 11272 2264 1836 S  0.0  0.4   0:07.36 xfce4-session                                                                                     

 9526 waluigi   15   0 15280 2180 1696 S  0.0  0.4   0:06.86 xfce-mcs-manage                                                                                   

 9529 waluigi   15   0 14520 3588 2816 S  0.0  0.7   0:14.51 xfwm4                                                                                             

 9531 waluigi   15   0 23924 4848 3436 S  0.0  0.9   0:21.25 xftaskbar4                                                                                        

 9535 waluigi   15   0 19604 5016 3268 S  0.0  1.0   0:15.27 xfce4-panel                                                                                       

 9539 waluigi   15   0 14644 2892 2436 S  0.0  0.6   0:02.42 xfcalendar                                                                                        

 9541 waluigi   15   0 18808 4660 3368 S  0.0  0.9   0:15.41 gkrellm2                                                                                          

 9549 waluigi   16   0 14104 1656  744 S  0.0  0.3   0:02.58 urxvt                                                                                             

 9555 waluigi   17   0  3140  696  548 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 bash                                                                                              

 8083 waluigi   21   0  2784  352  352 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 mozilla-launche                                                                                   

10431 waluigi   17   0 20004 2384 1580 S  0.0  0.5   1:09.55 aria                                                                                              

10817 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:02.54 pdflush                                                                                           

20681 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.20 pdflush                                                                                           

21768 waluigi   16   0 37508  13m 9.9m S  0.0  2.7   0:00.46 kadu                                                                                              

21836 waluigi   15   0 51968  11m 7900 S  0.0  2.4   0:00.70 beep-media-play                                                                                   

21856 waluigi   15   0  3144 1548 1244 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.00 bash                                                                                              

21860 waluigi   16   0  2200 1092  844 R  0.0  0.2   0:00.02 top        
```

A wynik free -m to:

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           503        258        245          0         18        120

-/+ buffers/cache:        119        384

Swap:          972        118        854

```

I system chwilami troche muli, zwłaszcza przy pracy z vmware, co na swieżo zbootowanym systemie nie ma miejsca...

Na Slackware, czasem moja maszyna działała 14dni, i coś takiego niemiało miejsca...

Niewiem gdzie może tkwić problem...

Jajko to 2.6.11-pepek3...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> z latka mwII / mwIII 
> 
> ```
> 
>  echo 95 > /proc/sys/vm/mapped
> ...

 

NIGDY! Mialem ciekawe OOMK i poslalem to na CKML - okazuje sie, ze ustawienie mapped az na 95 jest nibezpieczne - VM moze niedac rady zwolnic wymaganej pamieci i proces idzie do piachu zabity przez OOM Killer'a. Con napisal, ze w nowszych -ck (>=2.6.10) mwIII duzo lepiej zmniejsza wykorzystanie swap.

----------

## Rumil

Mam ten sam problem  :Sad:  Tez mnie do szalu doprowadza. Mapped ustawione na 66.

To chyba jakis leak w kernelu, podobno polatali troche leakow w 2.6.12-rc3 -> jeszcze nie sprawdzalem, ale moze warto  :Smile: 

----------

## (l)user

Hmm, a ja mam odwrotny problem u mnie system w ogole nie uzywa swapa  :Smile: . 

```

                     total        used          free  shared     buffers     cached

Mem:        515840     506344         9496          0      16088     270576

-/+ buffers/cache:     219680     296160

Swap:       979924              0     979924

```

W sumie na dzialanie ssytemu nie moge nazekac. Mam 512 ramu, ale zastanawia mnie czy to normalne, ze nawet przy duzym obciazeniu system rzadko zaczyna uzywac minimala ilosc swapu.

----------

## arsen

też mam 512 ramu od ponad roku, system ani razu mi nie "swapował"

----------

## Gogiel

http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management

----------

## keman

No ok, to sporo wyjaśnia,bowiem na kernali 2.4, nie swapował tyle, tylko co radzicie z tym zrobić  :Question: 

W jaki sposób załatwić, żeby nieczego nie popsuć  :Question: 

Wole się Was zapytać, niż coś znwou popsuć....

Pozdrawiam ,waluigi

----------

## keman

 *arsen wrote:*   

> też mam 512 ramu od ponad roku, system ani razu mi nie "swapował"

 

Jakiego jajka używasz, Arsenie  :Question: 

I czy możesz co zmieniałeś, co by uzyskac taki efekt  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## nelchael

 *keman wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   też mam 512 ramu od ponad roku, system ani razu mi nie "swapował" 
> 
> Jakiego jajka używasz, Arsenie 
> 
> I czy możesz co zmieniałeś, co by uzyskac taki efekt 

 

Ja ze swojej strony polecam albo vivid albo ck.

----------

## keman

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*    *arsen wrote:*   też mam 512 ramu od ponad roku, system ani razu mi nie "swapował" 
> 
> Jakiego jajka używasz, Arsenie 
> 
> I czy możesz co zmieniałeś, co by uzyskac taki efekt  
> ...

 

a love-sources  :Question: 

Bo właśnie wrzucam go do wojego portage  :Smile: 

Pytanie tylko, czy ebuild love-sources, ma Gentoowe-patche  :Question: 

Np. bootsplash'a  :Question: 

Bo ck, chyba tego niema :/

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## nelchael

 *keman wrote:*   

> a love-sources 
> 
> Bo właśnie wrzucam go do wojego portage 
> 
> Pytanie tylko, czy ebuild love-sources, ma Gentoowe-patche 
> ...

 

fallow utrzymuje oba projekty i on jest najlepsza osoba do ktorej mozna kierowac takie pytania

 *keman wrote:*   

> Bo ck, chyba tego niema :/

 

ck maja latki tylko zwiekszajace wydajnosc, nie ma tam zadnych dodatkowych bajerow w stylu *splash, supermount czy reiser4.

----------

## keman

Zainstalowałem love-sources, i mam jakieś dziwne uczucie, jakby wyszystko troszke bardziej muliło, niż na pepek-sources...

Odpaliłem vmware, i wżarło 3mb swapa, czyli jednak uzywa swapa...

W sumie, może usune z fstab swapową patycje, i potestuje...

Sam już niewiem, może zaraz zemerkuje jeszcze raz cksources, i obadam...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## fallow

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a love-sources 
> 
> Bo właśnie wrzucam go do wojego portage 
> ...

 

czy tak trudno jest przeczytac release info dolaczone do kazdego z patchsetow, zobaczyc liste patchow, i nie zadawac naprawde takich pytan jak czy w patchsecie a jest patch b.

sorry ale krew mnie zalewa jak slysze takie pytania. to tak jak majac program TVP1 na dzis pytalbym Was czy dzis o 20 bedzie jakis dobry film , poniewaz nie chce mi sie zajrzec do programu TV.

przyklad release info i patchlisty -> 

http://vivid.dat.pl/fallow/pub/love-sources/2.6.12-rc2-love1/notes.txt

http://vivid.dat.pl/fallow/pub/vivid-sources/2.6.12-rc2-vivid1/patchlist.txt

osobiscie nie polecam ostatniego love , czemu ?  -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2360367.html#2360367

teraz mamy z Lovechildem kompletnie inna idee odnoisnie tego co powinno sie znalesc w naszym patchsecie a co nie powinno  :Smile:  wszystko jest na www.love-sources.org w "chatbox" oraz jako komentarze do glosowania odnosnie anulowania supportu reisera4 ( reiser4 - poll ) .

cheers .

----------

## keman

Sorry, mój błąd, przyznaje się  :Sad: 

Ok, mam obecnie love-sources do 2.6.10-6, ale jesli odradzasz Love-Sources, no problem.

W takim razie co polecasz  :Question: 

Bo wydaje mi się, że vivid-sources, jest przepakowany patchami, i ogólnie stanowi bardziej wersje niestabilną, natomiast ck, jest bardziej stabilne....

W sumie, jakbym nałożył odpowiedznie patche na ck'a, było by ok....

Mam tylko taki mały problem, a że Ty siedzisz w tej dziedzinie....

Mianowcie, kiedyś, na jajku 2.6.10-pepek2, miałem drobne problemy z vmware.

Dokładniej, po uruchomieniu wirtualnej maszyny wszystko było ok, jednak gdy ją wyłączyłem, a potem chciałem znowuż włączyć (bądź, gdy zrobiłem restart, czy reset vm'ny), czcionki w dziwny sposób się strzępiły, natomiast kolory czcionki, zmieniał się z czarnego na granatowy.

Jednak przy przełączeniu się do innej konsoli (ctrl+Fx), bądź wrzuceni vmware na FULL-SCREEN, i przywróceniu do okienka problem znikał.

Potem zainstalowałem jajka2.6.11.5-pepek3 problem zniknął.

Teraz zainstalowałem 2.6.11-love2, i problem znowu występuje.

Sorry za przydługawy post, ale dzis testuje na własniej skórze rózniaste jajka, i prosiłbym Ciebie o rade  :Smile: 

Chyba zdecyduje się, na ck'a i dodam do niego własne patche...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## arsen

 *keman wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   też mam 512 ramu od ponad roku, system ani razu mi nie "swapował" 
> 
> Jakiego jajka używasz, Arsenie 
> 
> I czy możesz co zmieniałeś, co by uzyskac taki efekt 
> ...

 

zupełnie nic, kernel teraz trochę się różni, tak to standardowe vanilla było przeważnie.

----------

## fallow

idea vivida zmienia sie z wydania na wydanie . tak samo rozne wydania love sa rozne. wystarczy tylko czytac release info.

nie jest to tak ze kazde love czy kazdy vivid ma takie same zalozenia i mozna mowic o nich ogolnie love albo vivid jest taki a taki . to ogromne uogolnienie sprawy / pojscie na latwizne / niedoczytanie / lekcewaznie / co tam kto chce  :Smile:  :Smile: 

co do problemu z vmware nie wiem , nie uzywam  :Smile: 

tak w ogole to czego Ty oczekujesz od patchsetu ktorego chcesz uzywac .

czyli czego szukasz w patchsetach czego nie ma w vanilii ? 

najlepiej po prostu przemyslec co rzeczywiscie jest potrzebne i zlozyc sobie cos samemu.

cheers.

----------

## madman

ja mam 320 MB ramu i 246 swapa, ktorego wlaczam tylko na specjalne okazje

przy 512 MB swap jest raczej niepotrzebny i tylko spowalnia dzialanie kompa

ot takie moje #%0011

----------

## keman

Jeszcze jedno pytanko do Fallowa, z racji że miał wiele wspólnego z tworzeniem love-sources  :Smile: 

Podczas konfiguracji love-sources, mamy dodatkowe "menu",  "Love-Sources features", w którym znajdują się takie oto opcje

```
  │ │    [mwIII] VM_MAPPED = (95 - less swap usage - not so good)  ---> 

Niby bisze że niejest zbyt dobre, ale na mojej maszynie, zauważyłem mniejsze swapowanie.  

[cpu sched] NickSched Base Times

i tu ustawiłem sobie:

(X) 128 - for more interactivity 

```

Po takich ustawieniach, wydaje mi się, że system pracuje znacznie wydajniej...

Teraz pojawia się pytanie, czy są, takie patche, które pozwolą mi tu ustawić, na ck-sources  :Question: 

Z góry dzięki, pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## joi_

 *madman wrote:*   

> ja mam 320 MB ramu i 246 swapa, ktorego wlaczam tylko na specjalne okazje
> 
> przy 512 MB swap jest raczej niepotrzebny i tylko spowalnia dzialanie kompa
> 
> ot takie moje #%0011

 

bzdura, poczytaj: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3202

----------

## pwe

 *':.joi.:' wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bzdura, poczytaj: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3202

 

albo zle podales albo coś na kernel trap nie chodzi (chyba im db padlo)

----------

## ucho

Mogłby ktoś wyłumaczyć po polsku - bo czytam te wszystkie listy i nadal nie rozumiem jakim cudem swap mialby przyspieszac dzialanie systemu.

----------

## pwe

po serii postów zacząłem sie baczniej przyglać wykorzystaniu RAMu i SWAPu w mojej maszynie. uzywam kerneli vaniliowych (12-rc4 teraz) i zauważam ze:

-> strasznie duzo Ramu mi uzywa -> 383mb -> xfce4 + Kadu + Firefox + Azureus, mam jeszcze sambe, apacza i mysql - ale wydaje mi sie ze duzo

-> swapuje tez duzo bo czasami (dopiero raz  :Wink:   ) doszlo mi do maxa (256) a np teraz 54 i tak srednio jest.

czujniki to te z xfce4, bo free: 

```
Mem:           498        489          8
```

 pokazuje ze mam 8 wolnego  :Smile: 

troche to dziwne ale, powylaczam uslugi i zobacze

----------

## ucho

Nie no, akurat te wartosci sa chyba prawidlowe - free podaje ilosc _wolnej_ pamieci w drugiej linijce, w pierwszej jest ilosc pamieci _nieuzywanej_ - a chyba nie chcesz zeby twoja pamiec sie marnowala?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## madman

 *':.joi.:' wrote:*   

>  *madman wrote:*   ja mam 320 MB ramu i 246 swapa, ktorego wlaczam tylko na specjalne okazje
> 
> przy 512 MB swap jest raczej niepotrzebny i tylko spowalnia dzialanie kompa
> 
> ot takie moje #%0011 
> ...

 

to wytlumacz mi prosze, po co mi swap, skoro RAM w zupelnosci mi wystarcza?

----edit----

wczytalem sie w dyskusje, i z niej wcale nie wynika, ze swap jest potrzebny, jesli dysponujemy odpowiednia iloscia RAMu

----------

